# My Polish for your English



## Zbyszek (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi! I`m new here and I`m looking for somebody who can help me learn English via Skype or Facebook/Google+ chat  I want to improve my English skills because I want to go to Sydney soon 

In return I can teach you Photoshop etc. because I`m a Graphics Designer.


----------



## shanti (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Zbyszek! I can help you out if you're still interested. My skype ID is happy_as_a_pig_in_mud so you can look me up .


----------



## Zbyszek (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks  i invited you on Skype and sent message 

if anyone else want to speak with me - find me on Skype: blicharzmarcin, Facebook: facebook/blicharzmarcin or Google+: google/+MarcinBlicharz 

(sorry - i am not allowed to post links to other site - facebook and google+)


----------

